# Wie erstellt man Pixelicons



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2004)

Hi,
kennt jemand ein Tool mit dem man am besten solche Pixel Icons erstellen kann.
früher habe ich sowas in der Art mit Paint gemacht aber da gibt es ja das Pixelraster auch nicht mehr.
Anleitungen für die erstellung sollcher icons wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. August 2004)

Hi,

-> Photoshop usw.

-> IMAGEDIT (ich dachte sogar, das sei bei Windows dabei, aber habe grade gemerkt, dass es mit Visual-Studio ausgeliefert wird )

-> oder z.B. Hier (Klick mich)  ist Dein Freund

Gruß


----------



## Basileus (11. August 2004)

Und bei uns der Standard:

http://www.irfanview.com/main_download_engl.htm

Irfan View, auch Super für Favicons, da *.ico fähig .....

B


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2004)

Hi,
ich glaube Ihr habt mich nicht so richtig verstanden. Ich möchte keine Windows Icons erstellen sondern nur so Pixelbildchen wie sie auf vielen Webpages verwendung finden. Photoshop ist meiner Meinung nach dafür nicht sonderlich gut geeignet und Google habe ich auch schon gequält ohne wirklich ein befriedigendes Ergebins zu erhalten.


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. August 2004)

Ich finde wiederum, dass Photoshop dafür unglaublich gut
geeignet ist.Schließlich benutzen eigentlich alle bekannteren
"Pixelkünstler" (z.B. Videospielehersteller) Photoshop.

Wenn du Photoshop jedoch nicht hast, findest du es
natürlich primär ungeeignet.
Falls du jedoch eine Version besitzt (für Pixelart kann es ja
auch eine etwas ältere Version sein), dann gebe mir ein paar
Contra-Argumente und ich widerlege sie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2004)

Also nochmal von Vorne.
Ich würde gerne solche lowresolution Bildchen erstellen wie sie auf vielen Webpages zu finden sind (siehe Anhang des 1. Postes).
Ich denke für diese Art der Pixelbilder ist PS nicht so gut geeignet wie z.B die alte Version von Paint da diese ein Raster hatte welches gut zur Orientierung geeignet war (1 pixel war ein Rasterpunkt. Das von PS arbeitet da etwas anders.
Außerdem wüßte ich gerne wie man an soetwas herran geht um doch recht detailierte Bildchen zu erhalten.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. August 2004)

Hi,

gehe bei Photoshop doch mal auf Ansicht - Einblenden - Raster und zoome das Bild auf 800% auf. Und bei Einstellungen - Hilfslinien, Raster und Slices kannst Du das Raster fast beliebig anpassen.

Grade, weil Webicons oft größer als 32x32 Pixel sind, ist man für ein paar Extras wie Fülloptionen und Filter oft sehr dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2004)

Ja und genau dann wenn ich den Buntstift nehme um genau an einer betimmten Stelle ein Pixel zu setzen wird es irgendwo anderst hingesetzt aber nicht genau dort wo ich es haben will, so genau trifft kein mens das Pixel das es nicht doch 1 px nach oben oder links ect. rutscht.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2004)

Wie kann sowas pasieren wenn alles auf 1px gestellt ist?


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. August 2004)

Tut mir leid. Wenn ich den Abstand des Rasters auf 1 Pixel setze,
kann ich mit dem Bunstift pixelgenau arbeiten ... :suspekt:


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2004)

Wie hast den du dein Lineal eingestellt? ich glaube daran liegt das bei mir, weil die Pixel genauso verschoben sind wie die Einheit beim lineal. Nur kann ich beim Spaltenmaß nur Punkt und nicht pixel angeben.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. August 2004)

Also ich habe es jetzt auf Punkt anstelle von Pixel gestellt dann geht es einigermaßen, wenn man jedoch auch mir der Punkteinstellung des Rasters nicht ganz genau das Kästchen des Rasters trifft, macht PS den Punkt woanderst.


----------



## Comander_Keen (12. August 2004)

Tach,

ich nutze bei solchen Aufgaben meist Director. Im Gegensatz zu Flash arbeitet es auf basis von Pixeln, und besitzt dank der Timeline auch gleich noch die möglichkeit zur Animation. Sonst würde meine Wahl sicher auf Photoshop fallen.

_keen!


----------



## aibo (17. August 2004)

http://www.syntesis.ath.cx/rhysd/tutorial/index.php

großartige tutorial seite für pixel art


----------



## thoru (18. August 2004)

extracuriosity möge mir für diesen Diebstahl des folgenden Links verzeihen, den
er schon im Photoshop-Abteil gepostet hat.....

Tutorial 


cu
thoru


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. August 2004)

Danke euch erst mal!
Eine Idee wie ich das Problem hinsichtlich PS und Raster eliminieren kann hatt keienr?


----------

